# 4CRS Black Friday 15% Off Sale!



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Happy Holidays from 4Corners Riversports! Join us for our Black Friday 15% Off Sale this Friday at 4CRS and 4CORNERS RIVERSPORTS | Kayak, Raft, Canoe, SUP, Gear, Rentals, Lessons. 

Get 15% off on all in-stock kayaks, rafts, paddle boards, canoes & gear, Friday only! 

For online orders, enter promo code: happyholidays

Sale excludes Jackson Kayaks, however, if you purchase a new Jackson Kayak, receive a $100 store credit towards additional or future purchases! 

Visit us at our Durango location, at 4CORNERS RIVERSPORTS | Kayak, Raft, Canoe, SUP, Gear, Rentals, Lessons or give us a call at 1-800-4CORNER

Store hours on Friday are 9:30-5:30. See you there!


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

4CRS Black Friday Sale is on!

Stop by to check out some killer deals on new gear at 15 to 50% off. Can't make it? Give us a call or visit us online at www.riversports.com


----------

